# Refreshed Tout Terrain Singletrailer (or alternative)?



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Seems like the only option for moderate trail riding and singletrack is the Tout Terrain Singletrailer. Great reviews over the years, and a painful price tag. Before dropping that kind of coin, I was trying to see if there was ever any word on a refresh/update to the design or if anyone had seen anything coming from another vendor. Looking to bring my 18mo son along on some rides behind my Ripley here in Austin, TX and our trails are ROCKY.

Seems like it would be a fun project to DIY if you were into welding. I can only imagine what someone like Dave Weagle would come up with! LOL


----------



## carlhulit (Sep 13, 2005)

If your not set on a trailer check out the mac-ride seat. I have one for my 2.5yo and he loves it, we go mtb on trails! I am generally stay on pretty easy xc trails but there are pictures on harder stuff with older kids.



Pelly_NH said:


> Seems like the only option for moderate trail riding and singletrack is the Tout Terrain Singletrailer. Great reviews over the years, and a painful price tag. Before dropping that kind of coin, I was trying to see if there was ever any word on a refresh/update to the design or if anyone had seen anything coming from another vendor. Looking to bring my 18mo son along on some rides behind my Ripley here in Austin, TX and our trails are ROCKY.
> 
> Seems like it would be a fun project to DIY if you were into welding. I can only imagine what someone like Dave Weagle would come up with! LOL


----------



## stevelim (Jul 23, 2008)

Another option to consider: When my kids were that age we rode singletrack with the them on the back of a Surly Big Dummy with plus tires. Super easy to carry a balance bike or small pedal bike on one or both sides so they can ride when they want. We rode this way up until the age of 4 for longer rides. It also makes a great around town bike and a nice work out! Now they are older, we mostly use a tow whee strap


----------



## stevelim (Jul 23, 2008)

Also makes a great family bikepacking bike


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Pelly_NH said:


> Seems like the only option for moderate trail riding and singletrack is the Tout Terrain Singletrailer. Great reviews over the years, and a painful price tag. Before dropping that kind of coin, I was trying to see if there was ever any word on a refresh/update to the design or if anyone had seen anything coming from another vendor. Looking to bring my 18mo son along on some rides behind my Ripley here in Austin, TX and our trails are ROCKY.
> 
> Seems like it would be a fun project to DIY if you were into welding. I can only imagine what someone like Dave Weagle would come up with! LOL


Get the MacRide. Kids love being in the cockpit. I was riding black diamond trails with my 2.5 year old. She's 4 now and still prefers riding up front vs on the back pedaling on our streamliner.

FWIW, I was the author of this review:
https://thebikedads.com/tout-terrain-streamliner-review-2/
The TT singletrailer may not work with your 29" wheeled Ripley and a dropper post. I'm in the process of designing a better mount for my Streamliner that plays nice with dropppers, wagonwheels and moves the universal joint closer to above the rear wheel to improve tracking. I still hate how the thing tracks around tighter corners, but in moderate corners, flowy singlttrack and straightline roughness, it works WELL and is super fun. I took my 5yo down a double black diamond trail on it for the first time last weekend and he did just fine. And having him pedal on the climbs now is so much better than the dead weight of my daughter on the macride.


----------



## PieterDW83 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey guys, interessting discussion. 
I'm also undecissive how to get me and my family on the singletrack. I have a MTB, but for family trips we have stayed on the tarmac upon till now, with a thule coaster. But my kids (4 and 5) are nearing the 45kg wheight limit, so time to look out for another solution.

I'm considering buying a straighliner for my 5 year old, but the expensive price tag is an issue
My 5Y sun currenlty rides a 16' bike. I'm considering towing this bike with a tow bar. I'm not planning to do very wild and fast trips. But if the terrain gets a little rougher I am not sure wheter the tow bar system will do the trick. What do you think?

For my 4 Y old son I am also considering buying the Macride. Untill what age (wheight / height) this can be used do you think?


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

4 years old is getting pretty big for the macride if you're doing longer climbs. Kid between your legs is great but the bigger they get, the more knees-out you have to pedal. And they start complaining about you sweating on them. 4 is the perfect time to start on the streamliner or if your trails are easy, use a tow strap. I've been meaning to update my BikeDad's review with my custom attachment design and some long term thoughts. (You can see the attachment on my Instagram @bikechurchshuttles). I sold my macride when the youngest was 4. The streamliner as modified is fantastic. It's too bad Tout Terrain can't get their act together given the cost of the product. My 5.5 and 6.5 year olds still prefer the streamliner vs the tow rope and "stress" of having to pilot their own bikes. We have no problem on black and double black trails....


----------



## PieterDW83 (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok thx. But If I understand correct, without modifications the streamliner will hit my rear wheal when cornering or taking steep slopes. (I am riding a 29' hard tail)


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

PieterDW83 said:


> Ok thx. But If I understand correct, without modifications the streamliner will hit my rear wheal when cornering or taking steep slopes. (I am riding a 29' hard tail)


If you use a dropper post, yes. If you use a regular fixed seatpost and mount the bracket up high, no.


----------



## PieterDW83 (Dec 22, 2020)

laksboy said:


> If you use a dropper post, yes. If you use a regular fixed seatpost and mount the bracket up high, no.


Thx for advice. 
I have no dropper post, so streamliner would fit. 
However, where I live Trails are very light, so i ordered a tow whee. (Am also looking for a non suspension tow bike like a 'whee ride co-pilot).

I undserstand you have a 5year Old as well you tow a lot? Is that already with a 20' bike? Or withba 16'er? Mine rides still his 16'er. Does that run smoothly? I am a bit doubtfull wheter towing will be possible, but we will see .

Great instagram by the way. What a stunning evironment for bike rides!


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

PieterDW83 said:


> Thx for advice.
> I have no dropper post, so streamliner would fit.
> However, where I live Trails are very light, so i ordered a tow whee. (Am also looking for a non suspension tow bike like a 'whee ride co-pilot).
> 
> ...


Success with towing the littles is very child's personality and trail dependent. We occasionally tow, but only on longer smooth trails. There's too much stress and frustration for the kids having to steer navigate rocks, roots, ruts while climbing and having to pedal while staying on a narrow trail. We don't have many fireroad climbs or smooth easy climbs. My 6yo also doesn't like the yoyo effect of rolling grade dips. He thinks he's going to crash into my rear tire on the down. And then he puts a foot down, doesn't tell me he's stopped and I keep going until max stretch and then he gets pulled over on a tangle of boy and bike. I think the tow strap is going to work better for us around age 7-8.... So I vastly prefer the streamliner. Stress free for everyone and I get to hammer the whole ride and we get to cool places.

My older son and I started with a non geared trail-a-bike when he was about 7. Then I bought a used FS mtb tandem. Trail-a-bike really needs gears for the climbing help (or maybe they don't if you don't have long grinding climbs...) and you might be able to fit a wider high volume tire at low PSI with a thick heavy thorn resistant tube so you can run xtra low psi to absorb some of the trail bumps (without pinch flatting). Maybe even stick a pool noodle or pipe insulation in the tire... Good luck and have fun.


----------



## PieterDW83 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## PieterDW83 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi,

In the meanwhile started towing, and it is fun but indeed bit stressing for him.

But now I still have one more question. I decided to order two streamliners, one for my wife and one for me.
However, the wife's bike will have a small frame (15'), and presumably a dropper post.
The problem is I bought the streamliners on the internet, and still have to buy the EMTB for my wife. It would be a pitty if I buy an EBIKE in a couple of months, and then have to determine the streamliner is useless.
If I hurry I can always send the streamliner back, but if I know in advance where to look out for buying the EMTB, or knowing there is a workaround. THis would be of great help.

thank you.


----------



## PieterDW83 (Dec 22, 2020)

PieterDW83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the meanwhile started towing, and it is fun but indeed bit stressing for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## PieterDW83 (Dec 22, 2020)

update from my behalf:
The streamliners work perfect with both 27,5" and 29" bikes (non dropper posts).


----------

